# How long does it take kitten's eyes to open?



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

One of the kittens has one eye open, the other half open. Another has both half open. The other two still have their eyes closed. For the first two, how long can I expect before their eyes are completely open?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Also, the kitten with both eyes partially open doesn't shut them entirely (like the other kitten does) when he sleeps. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

> Shorthair kittens begin to open their eyes at 5-8 days.
> Longhair kittens do not open their eyes until 10-14 days.


http://www.angelfire.com/il/kimlance/development.html


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It can take from 3 to 14 days before the kittens have opened their eyes. Some open both eyes at the same day and other take one eye at a time. Don't worry about the eyes not shutting properly, it's nothing odd or strange about that :wink:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, I am such a paranoid mom it's ridiculous *sigh* :roll: 

The white and tortie kittens now have their big, beautiful, blue eyes completely open, and the gray kitten is getting there. Only my little Prince John still has his eyes closed.


----------

